# shark fishing tips?



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

i have just reacently got into shark fishing and over the past two months have only landed one 6' sandbar shark on the beach at portofino and have spent many long night on the sand with out much success. i did have luck at fort pickens this weekend. battled a monster for an hour but my line snapped. we have been paddling the bait out to at least the second sand bar every time and we use pre made shark rigs from bait stores. i have heard lots about not putting ice on baits and wraping the line with electical tape, is all this true? im just looking for tips and pointers and any advice on where to drop bait and how to rig the rods and type of bait is welcome. thank you!


----------



## Lobstergrabber (Nov 13, 2013)

Just past second sandbar should be good. I have had best luck with skipjack, Bonita or if available a chunk of barracuda. Not sure on the ice on bait because would melt super fast. Also no idea on the electric tape. I usually just fished with a solid wire to the hook. Never chasing monsters though we did get a couple bigger sharks. Hope this helps a little

Richard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

You want to use bait to target the type of fish they will be eating in the area. In the "winter" the bonita run is strong in the gulf as well as the mullet. So those two would be my bait of choice if fishing in the gulf. The electrical tape thing stems from them being able to sense metal/leader. I have never found it to be true but im sure it wouldent hurt to do if you are a believer of it. 

Also, don't discount chumming. Im not sure if you have done it before but I am a firm believer in it. Before I set baits out I will paddle out and dumb either frozen blocks of chum attached to lead weights or use chum bags and dip them in the water every time I paddle out. 

Another tactic I use is setting baits at different distances. Some of the biggest hook ups/catches I have ever had have been in between the first and second sand bar. Big sharks will use the waves/tide to come over the first sand bar and cruise around and pick up fish they think are safe. 

How big are your pre-made leaders you are buying? I always make leaders 20% longer than the anticipated length of the fish I am trying to catch. Tail whipping the line happens more then one would think.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ditch the premade rigs would be my first bit of advice. If you're trying to be cost effective, buy a large coil of weedwacker cord & some sleeves to match. I always use 20-25' of weedwacker/400 lb. mono then 3ish feet of 600 lb. coated cable. Match your hook to your bait size.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

Electrical tape makes little to no difference. Like ThaFish said match hook to the bait. Use whatever is running for bait, put it in a ziplock bag after you catch it to keep all the oils and blood on it, you don't want to lose all that scent in your cooler. Fresh bait is best. Pre made leaders will fail, make your own. I use 300lb mono with #15 wire for casted rigs and 500lb mono with #19 wire for drop baits.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks for all the great advice guys! yall are always really helpfull. hopefully i get another chance at a shark this weekend. and for bonita could i just be able to throw a gotcha at the beach this time of year? i always do that in the summer and normally catch a lot.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

What worked for me a few weeks ago when I was down there were fresh blues. Don't really know if bonito are in catching distance from beach or not. Haven't tried yet, but looking at coming down there after this weekend for a few days


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Whatever local pier is near you will work for the bonita. Every time Ive been surf fishing the last month I will see atleast a school or so, but always out past the second sand bar. Go to the Pensacola beach pier and such and watch for them. You may get there and start catching them immediately, or you may have to wait an hour or 2 for a school to come by. If that fails the local bait shops should have frozen bonita.


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

What do you guys think about kayaking baits vs casting for 5-6 foot sharks? Alot greater chance of hookups when you kayak the bait out far vs casting it out ~80 yds or so?


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

yakking baits or casting baits. Big boys come close too Just when I do bait drops I'm using the larger gear cause thatll handle a battle with bigger fish better than spinning gear. Ive actually had more hookups with casting baits out than doing drops. But that just my experience. If anyone is interested in targeting sharks, I'm planning a trip down there Sunday-Tuesday if weather looks good.


----------

